# Meeting Unicorns and Flying Glass #232



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sasquatch meets a unicorn and has a run in with a gorilla. Denton does his best Maxine Waters impression. Bring the marshmallow because cities are going to burn in the name of "justice". That and much more! 

Denton and Sasquatch Show #232


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch sounds like you had an interesting week-end. The double standard with Maxine drives me crazy! She isn't doing anything wrong according to her colleagues. 

Looking forward to the next podcast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Sasquatch sounds like you had an interesting week-end. The double standard with Maxine drives me crazy! She isn't doing anything wrong according to her colleagues.
> 
> Looking forward to the next podcast.


Yes. Mad Max and the rest of her bunch have taken ownership of what will come.
She should be impeached.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yes. Mad Max and the rest of her bunch have taken ownership of what will come.
> She should be impeached.


Impeached/tarred and feathered. 

Tomato/tomahto.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

They found him guilty. All will be right with the world. Angels will sing in the heavens, and flowers will bloom as the light shines down on the world.

Thank goodness the unduly elected president prayed for the right verdict. Not the fair one, or the just one, but the right one.


----------

